
Meteor 1.3 Released: ES2015 & npm Support, App Testing, Mobile Improvements - dan_ahmadi
http://info.meteor.com/blog/announcing-meteor-1.3
======
dan_ahmadi
Migrating to 1.3:
[http://guide.meteor.com/1.3-migration.html](http://guide.meteor.com/1.3-migration.html)

------
designorant
I wouldn't be surprised if Meteor gains some traction after this. 1.3 is a
great, long-awaited release with all the stuff that should be there from the
beginning, really.

Just in time for NPM-Gate too!

~~~
bnjmn
As one of the people intimately involved in this release, I completely agree
with the "stuff that should be there from the beginning" part of what you said
:)

